# KC Herf: 31 Jan 09, Bonner Springs, SidePockets



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

would be Saturday in *Bonner Springs, KS* at the *SidePockets* we've been to previously (one of the only places around to smoke that's not a B&M).
normal start time of Noon til you puke and leave.

IF anyone has a better location _centrally_ located that's NOT a B&M, state so, we're always open for new places. we know that bonner springs is on the west edge of KC, making it a bit of a commute for those on the east side... and vice versa if it's in eastern KC.

so, tentatively scheduled for Noon on Saturday, 31 Jan, SidePockets in Bonner Springs, KS.
this date/time is not set in stone, more like fresh jello just put in the fridge and hardening fast.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Holy Smokes...One I just _MIGHT_ be able to attend......really depends on the boss..I mean my wife...I got no boys that weekend and I dont have to work till Sunday....hmmmm....maybe she could go shopping......

Thanks for the heads Up Greg it is now in my phone!!

any wichita area ppl want to carpool maybe???

Shawn


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll see what I can do about this... the wife owes me a day of smoking cigars! I will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not to be a party pooper, JHawk, most ppl aren't posting here anymore...

i don't think this topic will be updated much, maybe bumped, as the days come closer...

i think we're set in stone, though... 31st, Saturday, at the SidePockets in Bonner Springs.
if you need directions, it's simple to find.
go down hwy 70 west. get off at hwy 7 (bonner springs). at the light, turn south (left), and go about 3/4 of a mile to the light where the McDonalds is. be in the RIGHT lane, turn at that light. SidePockets is in that strip mall area behind McD's.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

IHT said:


> not to be a party pooper, JHawk, most ppl aren't posting here anymore...
> 
> i don't think this topic will be updated much, maybe bumped, as the days come closer...
> 
> ...


If you can, shoot me a PM and let me know who all is coming. Is it okay if I invite a few guys from another board?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, feel free to invite them as well.
i don't have a "list" i'm keeping, but it seems like:
erratum
gkitty
jakaach
woops
allanb
ssutton may make it
some Arkansas boys may make it

haven't been keepin track, really.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> yep, feel free to invite them as well.
> i don't have a "list" i'm keeping, but it seems like:
> erratum
> gkitty
> ...


I know I have said it before...but unless I am snowed in I will be there.

I need to get away!

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a member from CigarWeekly is coming as well. i think he's been to a couple herfs we've had in the old days back at Fox & Hound.. KatDad (John) is the name. 
very cool.
another week to go.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

It is looking more and more like I will be able to make this! It looks like 9-10 people so far -- should be a great time!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am in. Someone might have to pick me up though if it is snowing. My car no likey snowy.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I will not be able to make it, 




Karie has been bitten by a spider and has her follow up on friday and the Dr. figures he is going to have to debride (?) it then and with this cold weather my truck has developed a water leak so no long drives.:banghead:


Please have a good one and I will have to keep my eyes open for for the next one.




Shawn


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

:attention:
BUMP :bump2: for any new board members in the greater Kansas City area.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yes indeed, darien.
i guess it'll be in the 60* range on saturday... snow is out of the forcast.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

If they have a patio, it might be nice to sit outside and enjoy the weather! I am really looking forward to this! Do we have a final head count?? It looks like there is a UFC event that night -- do they have one of those things every week??


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

they have a large parking lot out front, but it's very busy. 
it's in a strip mall type thing, big pool hall...

their UFC fight starts at 7pm... it's a big place, hopefully those loons won't be near where we sit.


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

I might be a late addition. It will take me a bit to drive out there, but if I see some guys enjoying a cigar, I will introduce myself.

It will be nice to meet some new people.

Mark


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

mark in kc said:


> I might be a late addition. It will take me a bit to drive out there, but if I see some guys enjoying a cigar, I will introduce myself.
> 
> It will be nice to meet some new people.
> 
> Mark


Come on out, it'll be a good herf!! I'll be driving down from St. Joseph. Doesn't matter what time you arrive. We'll start around noon and be there until 7, 8, 9 or 10pm. Come when you can. There have been many times when people arrived around 7pm and herfed for the last few hours with the group. 

Come for all day ..... come for a few hours ...... just show up! :welcome:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, mark, we use to hold them down on metcalf ave, but the laws changed... Bonner Springs, KS is one of the few places to hang out in a public area and smoke.

hope to see you there.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

we locals were discussing making the KC herf a "monthly" thing, and were talking about it being the 2nd saturday of every month.

not "official" yet, but in discussion to make it that way. 
we'd all know when/where every month. if you don't make it, you don't make it, if you can, great. i know i won't be there every month...


----------

